# Recommend a Humidifier



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wondering what some of you guys are using for in case acoustic humidifiers these days?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Get the Oasis one. I've had a few other ones but that one seems to be the one that I keep going to.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Oasis for sure-get the brown ones for our climate.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I bought yesterday along with the guitar but I wasn't sure, seems like if it fails it basically floods the guitar and that can't be good. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The problem with oasis is you have to refill it every day or two in our Alberta winters. I gave up and just keep my acoustic in a room with a humidifier in it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What kind of criteria would one consider when buying a room humidifier, like capacity, mist or not, etc.

I never even thought about it on the coast but winters are especially brutal on guitars in Edmonton. I had one a long time ago and had a hard time controlling the humidity verses dripping damp walls.

Any suggestions from anyone? I have about 15 ft2 to control the humidity in.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

15 square feet? Are you storing it in a closet? Or did you mean 150 Sq.Ft?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Laughing at myself here, I mis-typed - 150 Sq. Ft.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I use Kyser Lifeguard. I did use an Oasis but they dry out very fast and i didn't like how it sits between the strings.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> What kind of criteria would one consider when buying a room humidifier, like capacity, mist or not, etc.
> 
> I never even thought about it on the coast but winters are especially brutal on guitars in Edmonton. I had one a long time ago and had a hard time controlling the humidity verses dripping damp walls.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyone? I have about 15 ft2 to control the humidity in.


I have a small Honeywell room humidifier for my small music room (10x12).
It has about a 4 litre capacity I'd guess.
If it runs constantly it does get too damp.to alleviate that,I plug mine into one of those outlet timers to cycle on/off for a couple of hours at a time .


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

When I bought the guitar I got an Oasis but didn't want to use it until I was sure it wasn't terrible and since it has been recommended I put it in a couple of weeks ago. Seems nice, no mess and needs a refill every 4 to 5 days so I know it's getting the moisture out somehow. I think I'm going to add a small humidifier to the room on a timer perhaps as mentioned above. I noticed a huge drop according to the house humidistat since the temp drop and the furnace kicked in hard. I have a decent humidifier attached to the furnace but would like to see what a separate humidistat says my music room is at.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> When I bought the guitar I got an Oasis but didn't want to use it until I was sure it wasn't terrible and since it has been recommended I put it in a couple of weeks ago. Seems nice, no mess and needs a refill every 4 to 5 days so I know it's getting the moisture out somehow. I think I'm going to add a small humidifier to the room on a timer perhaps as mentioned above. I noticed a huge drop according to the house humidistat since the temp drop and the furnace kicked in hard. I have a decent humidifier attached to the furnace but would like to see what a separate humidistat says my music room is at.


you can get hygrometers at home depot for a $5 or so. if you want a fancy one, hit up a cigar store and they're about $10-20. regardless of where you get one, make sure you calibrate it or at least check its calibration if you cant adjust it manually.

I have a couple in my house as well, but nothing in the "guitar room"

having said that, my acoustic is never in the guitar room. it normally resides in the living room.

I am going to need some sort of system for my acoustic as well. I have an Oasis but I also use a Gator case. not sure if that holds in the moisture or not but I guess I could always toss a hygrometer in there. 

my furnace humidifier is terrible. last winter it was cranked and my house humidity was around 20-25%


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was just going to hit up Canadian Tire for a meter, I've seen a variety at all kinds of prices. My house humidistat is on the same unit that controls the furnace and both it and humidifier are much better than what I've had in the past but since I've already adjusted one neck and I feel a second coming on I think maybe the room could use something all of its own.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a Planet Waves 2 way case humidifier as recommended by Taylor. It adds or removes moisture depending on the season, and the cell packs only need to be replaced twice a year. I also have a large Honeywell room humidifier running in the winter set to 45% humidity.


----------

